

Show HN: My company's new turn based strategy game for Android - irunbackwards

Hey, it's been a long time in the making, but we're finally ready with our public BETA version of our Android application. We're anxiously (and nervously) awaiting your feedback, so please lay it on us. Our biggest fear is hearing nothing.<p>The game is called Super Tic Tac Toe. It's a new take on the old, boring tic tac toe that more often than not ended in a cat's game. The game board is a large tic tac toe board with each square comprised of a smaller tic tac toe board. You and an opponent place your marks on the smaller boards, each move dictating where your opponent may move next (and vice versa), to achieve victory on the larger board.<p>You can Connect With Facebook, but if you'd rather not, you can create a normal account in our system. You can add and play any of the developers / founders (usernames: nuri, Gootz, QippArgent) or invite your friends and play against them!
Please, check out the application and leave us your feedback! You can leave a comment here and myself or QippArgent will try to respond as soon as possible, and feel free to send either one of us a private message as well.<p>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cannygroup.superttt<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UGTWHg_wUM
======
bockris
It's an interesting idea.

I'll play a couple of games on paper with my son and let you know.

~~~
irunbackwards
Haha, thanks. The idea actually spawned from one of our cofounders discovering
this game in college and playing it with his friends on paper. Even if you
don't download the app, let us know what you think of the game itself! Here's
a good run-down of the "official" rules as well as a standalone java app you
can play on your computer with your son:

<http://scheinerman.net/jonah/supertictactoe.html>

------
philsnow
_what_ is this: <http://imgur.com/SZtC9>

and why did it show up while playing ?

~~~
irunbackwards
Hey philsnow,

We currently use MoPub as our advertising network, and that is an interstitial
advertisement from them. I'm thinking we should probably add something to the
market description stating that this will happen after you make a move.

~~~
philsnow
thanks for the reply,

I don't know anything about MoPub, but do they let you do anything at all
about styling the interstitials? I assumed that this was some kind of beast-
trading sub-game or something bolted on (or whatever it was, I thought it was
content provided by you guys) because it doesn't say, e.g. "ads by MoPub"
anywhere on that screen.

~~~
irunbackwards
Not a problem at all, and I am taking a look at their documentation to see if
that is possible. I think it is, great suggestion!

------
verganileonardo
Do I really need to create an account to play this game?

~~~
irunbackwards
Right now, yes. Several people have brought up that this game could really be
played without an account (for people that just want to play one game at a
time, and don't care about leaderboards in the future, etc.) so we are
definitely taking into consideration developing a feature that would allow
instant gameplay.

~~~
verganileonardo
A "Play as guest" button would be really helpful!

A tip: name the game as Super Tic Tac Toe. That change can benefit you on
search and rankings (because of SEO).

~~~
QippArgent
Guest play is a great idea! Thank you for the feedback. We did debate the
name, but landed on SuperTTT because there are too many traditional and other
alternative tic tac toe developers naming their applications Super Tic Tac
Toe, although none of them are this game. We are however the rightful owners
to supertictactoe.com which links to our superttt.com site :) Check that out
too! We love feedback!

